# Predator Quest TV



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone here watch Predator Quest TV?

What do you think of it?

http://www.predatorquest.com


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

I watch it every week. I also have purchased a few of Les Johnson's dvds, and one of his calls. Being new to predator calling, i find his show very helpful. I don't have an experienced predator caller to hunt with, so most of what i have learned comes from his show, and from my personal experience. This year i had some success, and attribute a great deal of that success to Les Johnson's show.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks! That's great feedback!


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey you bet! Have you had a chance to watch any episodes yet? It's a pretty good show. While he is an incredible caller, what has impressed me the most is how good a shot he is. there have been a few times he has hit dogs on the run out to over 350 yards. I am sure they don't show many misses on the show, but either way, he has impressed me with those shots. I have shot at dogs on the run, and they are very hard to hit.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I have seen the show. I'm getting together with Les next week for lunch to talk about a potential business deal so I'm looking for feedback on the show. Thanks again!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I like that show. He is a little goofy (but likeable) but a heck of a dog hunter. He knows his stuff.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

And he still gets excited when he puts another one down.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Les is a cool cat and I like his show. He is a dang good coyote hunter and a nice guy to talk with, very friendly.

I have the Best of the Quest II DVD series and it has some good footage. He could use some new background music though  .


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Set to record on my DVR every week. 
Les Johnson makes me mad though. Who can call that many coyotes in? man I'm jealous :x


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Not to say anything derogatory about Les, because he IS flat out awesome, but it helps when you can drive up to a ranchers front door in a great big motorhome with PREDATOR QUEST TV on the side and ask for permission to hunt his 50,000 acre ranch. lol

Just kidding, I am not even positive that that has ever happened, but he does seem to get some wide open tracts of unhunted land on camera, doesn't he?

I would love to hunt with him somewhere sometime, that would be really cool.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Les may be a nice guy but I personally dont care for his show. It seems staged and phoney to me. I know a discussion came up on another board about his shows. Someone else on the stand shot the coyote and he claimed it. He admitted it. I have seen it show him shooting the shotgun but the shot sounds like a rifle. I will not watch it again. Dont care for the music or the push on the equipment he uses. It is more like a commercial.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> Les may be a nice guy but I personally dont care for his show. It seems staged and phoney to me. I know a discussion came up on another board about his shows. Someone else on the stand shot the coyote and he claimed it. He admitted it. I have seen it show him shooting the shotgun but the shot sounds like a rifle. I will not watch it again. Dont care for the music or the push on the equipment he uses. It is more like a commercial.


You make a good point about the show. My biggest complaint about the show is at the end Les Johnson thanks you for watching and then says something about how he hopes his "tips" helped. There are no tips! He just starts a stand first thing, and starts calling. He never mentions how he decided to make a stand at that specific spot, why he is calling with the ruffy dog or the ruffy dog jr, doesnt explain if certain calls work better at certain times of year, and so on....


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

"Now get out there, and let's get to callin'."


----------



## cameron (May 11, 2009)

Watch it every chance I get


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

What channel is it on? Or just online?


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

On directv it is on the sportsman channel and pursuit channel... 605 and 608. on comcast i think it is on channel 404...


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks! I will check it out.


----------

